# Eclipse und extrahieren von Strings für Property Datei?



## Mörketid (30. Jun 2006)

hallo, kann ich in eclipse irgendwie meine "sprachstrings" extrahieren und eine propertydatei anlegen? also zum beispiel für menüs, labels etc?

vielen dank


----------



## foobar (30. Jun 2006)

Na Klar, über Source => Find Strings To Externalize


----------



## Mörketid (30. Jun 2006)

aha, bestens! aber sag mal, wenn ich das gleich so einsetzen lasse von eclipse, wo kann ich dann denn sagen wir mal englisch hinzufügen? er legt dann eine klasse Message an und holt sich damit immer den passenden string. aber so hab ich ja erstmal nur die deutschen wörter in einer prop. datei...wie mach ich das jetzt mit englisch? macht er das automatisch?

danke


----------



## foobar (30. Jun 2006)

Das macht das ResourceBundle automatisch. Die Proerties-Datei wird nach einem bestimmten Schema bennant z.b. myApp_de.properties für Deutsch und myApp_en.properties für Englisch. Man kann die selektierte Sprache aber auch erzwingen. Guck dir dazu mal die Klasse ResourceBundle an.


----------



## Mörketid (3. Jul 2006)

hi, ok, verstehe. aber wenn ich das per eclipse machen, dann legt er mir ne datei an..in meinem fall messages.properties. da stehen dann in meinem fall die deutschen wörter etc drin. was muss ich aber jetzt machen, damit er auch englische findet? also 1:1 übersetzen, dass ist mir klar und dann? die dateien in messages_de.properties und messages_en.properties umbenennen bringt nix. 

ideen?

danke


----------



## foobar (3. Jul 2006)

Du brauchst dann natürlich auch ein englischsprachiges System, damit er auch die en-Properties benutzt. Oder eben manuell auf Englisch schalten siehe Doku.


----------



## Mörketid (3. Jul 2006)

hi, das hab ich auch gemacht...keine ahnung worans lag. jetzt gehts auf jeden fall!

danke


----------

